# Cherche wallpapers particuliers



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai écumé Google, Google Images et ce forum avant de me résigner à poster. Voilà, j'ai "perdu" mon appareil photo et je n'ai plus de photos 1680*1050 de Patagonie et de la Terre de Feu chilienne et argentine ou de l'Antarctique...

Je suis bleu, vert, multicolore.

Sur internet je ne trouve que des photos ternes ou pixellisées, ou bien trop petites.

Un voyageur aurait-il quelques photos de ce genre sur son disque, que je promets de ne pas diffuser etc?

Histoire d'être un tout petit peu plus chiant encore : ma préférence va pour les images de banquises et de la Cordillera Darwin qu'on voit depuis le canal de Beagle (sud) ou depuis le détroit de Magellan (Nord).

Voilà, désolé et merci aux bonnes âmes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2007)

Glacial pour l'Antarctique, The conquest of Nature pour la Patagonie, et une image nature non retouchée : this travel should be longer.


----------



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Glacial pour l'Antarctique, The conquest of Nature pour la Patagonie, et une image nature non retouchée : this travel should be longer.



Merci beaucoup  Je cherche plutôt des photos non retouches (comme la troisième qui est très belle)!


----------



## cachou8723 (10 Novembre 2007)

je suis tombée sur ça si vous interresse:
mais je sais pas comment on les récupèrent!      :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2007)

Tu clic sur télécharger le fond, puis tu arrives ici, mais cela ne conviendra pas, la résolution n'étant pas assez elevée, l'image sera pixellisée.


----------



## So6 (25 Novembre 2007)

merci quand même


----------

